# EAA close call



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2007)

Fire fighters and emergency personnel rolled out again today for a close call with a war bird while I was there this morning bring back bad memories to some who saw the P-51 mustang's that crash a couple of days ago. This time it was a F4U Corsair reporting to the tower that it had developed engine problems. Lucky it came down safe and sound but have no idea if the engine was damaged. As soon as it landed the engine was turned off and fire fighter trucks stationed around it. 

Anybody here know any thing more on this or status of aircraft


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 29, 2007)

Damn, atleast he was able to get her down.

This has been a bad time for aviation guys!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2007)

Most Ive found is it was either the F4U4 or the F4U5 Corsair, not sure which one.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm glad they got down okay.


----------

